# FDA Guidelines on the ?Results Not Typical? Gotcha



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

FDA Guidelines on the “Results Not Typical” Gotcha by Chip Cooper “Success story” testimonials have long been a staple for advertisers with their website legal forms. “I lost 12 pounds in my first month, ” and “In 3 short months I was taking in over $5,000 per month on my website???” are typical examples. The [...]

*Read More...*


----------

